# gnome compilation error



## prunsebas (Aug 24, 2022)

hi to all,

Anybody has could install gnome from ports?
I'm trying to compile from ports and I'm getting that error at compile time.

```
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/libpwquality/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.9/site-packages/pwquality-1.4.4-py3.9.egg-info:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/libpwquality/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.9/site-packages/pwquality.cpython-39.so:No such file or directory
*** Error code 1
```
Steps I've done

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
make config-recursive
make install clean (without problems)

cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome
make config-recursive
make install clean
```
I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
I've tested this with FreeBSD 13 and 13.1 with the same result.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2022)

The error appears to happen in security/libpwquality (one of Gnome's dependencies). Try building this port by itself and capture the whole output, it looks like the actual error might be happening before the bit you posted.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Aug 24, 2022)

264657 – security/libpwquality:  broken python bindings
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## prunsebas (Aug 25, 2022)

thanks, i could compile a little bit more time but....

today when i woke up i´ve found this in compile output.

i´ve search in bugzilla but i coundn´t found any solutions.


Installing cmark-0.30.2...
pkg-static: cmark-0.30.2 conflicts with py39-CommonMark-0.9.1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/cmark
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/cmark
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/mail/evolution
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/mail/evolution
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/gnome
*** Error code 1

Stop.



thanks for your patience


----------



## prunsebas (Aug 29, 2022)

i can response by my own.
problem related with evolutionmail.
solution:

enter on /usr/ports/mail/evolution

1- make config
2- unchek markdown

finally i´ve compiled gnome succesfully.


----------

